# Mei Hua Zhuang info?



## Tensei85 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just looking for more info on Mei Hua Zhuang.

Here's a article I found: http://www.mardb.com/kung-fu/mei-hua-quan.html




*Mei Hua Quan (Plum Blossom Fist)*​ 
.......................................................................................................................................................... Meihuaquan, Mei Hua Zhuang or "Plum Flower Fist Boxing" is a Chinese martial art combining both internal and external styles of Kung Fu. As an external style, it is an effective self defence method that features five static positions intermixed with dynamic motion comprised of light, rapid footwork and large flowing movements. The internal element is found in simple expansive stature and poise that releases and strengthens the flow of energy to expand and free the mind. Remarkably, the basic training methods of Mei Hua Zhuang are simple yet relaxing and powerful.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 21, 2009)

There use to be a school in Minneapolis and in Canada, but I'm unable to locate them anymore.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 21, 2009)

Your still looking for more info, that is a very informative post you have already. I'm thinking I should get some kind of promotion in that style, just for reading all of it.  Anyways, sorry but I can't help any more, other then giving you encouragement, on your quest.   :asian:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 21, 2009)

I do not think it comes from Kunlun sect. 

 Kunlun Taoism was not around 2,000years ago.

The earliest we have usage of Talisman magic is from the Five Peck school with Chang Taoling which I believe was founded in the Sichuan 142 C.E.so it would take some time to reach Kunlun. Kunlun sect also uses Buddhist deities which are said to have come from Tibetian source. So when and how Kunlun was establish we know it would most likey have to be after Chang Taoling and this could not be done 2,000years ago.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Your still looking for more info, that is a very informative post you have already. I'm thinking I should get some kind of promotion in that style, just for reading all of it.  Anyways, sorry but I can't help any more, other then giving you encouragement, on your quest.   :asian:



lol, thanks for the post. Appreciated, actually there used to be a member on this forum.  s/n "Mei Hua" but he's not on the forums anymore. He was from the school in Minneapolis, since that time I haven't been able to find out any info on the school, nor anymore on Mei Hua Zhuang. Maybe I'm not using the best search engines but I figure Google should be able to find something lol.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I do not think it comes from Kunlun sect.
> 
> Kunlun Taoism was not around 2,000years ago.
> 
> The earliest we have usage of Talisman magic is from the Five Peck school with Chang Taoling which I believe was founded in the Sichuan 142 C.E.so it would take some time to reach Kunlun. Kunlun sect also uses Buddhist deities which are said to have come from Tibetian source. So when and how Kunlun was establish we know it would most likey have to be after Chang Taoling and this could not be done 2,000years ago.



Yea, actually I agree. But it seems there is an alternate history on this system as well. I'll see if I can re-find the article.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

Tensei I found this searching for Kunlun and Kungfu with it.

http://www.plumpub.com/info/knotebook/boxkunlun.htm

I honestly do not know much about Kunlun martial arts I am sure there is some as seen here:





 
You can search some and see it. But I do not know if this is a village/family art or has to do with Kunlun Taoist sect. Where this came from I also do not know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2dHIliqu1Y&feature=related

Some funky stuff going on there. I think of it as Bagua/Xingyi with jump kicks. If anyone finds any more info please share I will try to dig more hmm maybe this needs its own topic.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's another article. Maybe these are 2 different systems...

link:http://wikibin.org/articles/honan-bei-shaolin-mei-hua-chuan.html


Meihuazhuang is one of China's oldest wushu systems still practiced today in Hebei, Henan, and Shandong provinces. Its history can be traced back 2000 years to the Han Dynasty (206BC - 220AD) where it was originally known as Fuziquan, or father-son fist as it was literally taught only from father to son and continued down the patriarchal line exclusively.


© School of Honan Bei Shaolin Mei Hua Chuan


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a thread link for one of the practs:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56511


----------



## seasoned (Jun 22, 2009)

I find your post very informative, thanks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2009)

There use to be a poster here that used the name "Mei Hua" and I think he was a sifu, but I'm not sure. 

I am not sure if he still posts or not


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> There use to be a poster here that used the name "Mei Hua" and I think he was a sifu, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I am not sure if he still posts or not



Hey Xue,

Thanks. Actually I talked to Chris aka (mei hua) quite a few times, but he was unsure of the future of their school and since that time his contact info changed and I haven't heard anything more about that school either.


----------

